# My Fat Attraction!!!



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 9, 2018)

My Fat Attraction doesn't came from a problem from my childhood!!!

My Fat Attraction doesn't came from my own fatness!!!

My Fat Attraction doesn't came from my own self-loathing!!!

My Fat Attraction doesn't came from my own self-esteem!!!

My Fat Attraction doesn't came from an experience of rejection!!!

My Fat Attraction doesn't came from a fetish!!!

My Fat Attraction doesn't came from an abusive attitude!!!

My Fat Attraction doesn't came from a desire to brag about my manhood!!!

My Fat Attraction doesn't came from a want to take advantage of anyone!!!

My Fat Attraction came from an attraction to a big body with a big mind, a big personality, a big heart, a big soul, and a big spirit!!!


----------



## Fat Molly (Jun 9, 2018)

My Fat Attraction DOES come from problems from my family of origin!!! 

My Fat Attraction DOES come from my own fatness!!!

My Fat Attraction DOES came from a fetish!!!
................... 
other than that i agree w all of the above


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 24, 2018)

My Fat Attraction DOES came from a fetish!!!

All the other points, I agree with Colonial Warrior.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jul 11, 2018)

My Fat Attraction actually doesn't come from any of the above!!!

My Fat Attraction comes partly from fatter people being nicer to look at!!!

My Fat Attraction also comes partly from the comfort of touching a fatter person!!!

My Fat Attraction is also from the round shape being the most perfect in nature!!! (Why else would almost every major astral body take it?)


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 26, 2018)

sorry for the long post, I'm currently waiting another 8-10 weeks to start cbt so I fear I must subject you to my inner meanderings:

Until recently I thought my fat attraction grew from a boob fetish, when I was young before we had internet I used to draw my own porn material, I think one of the first ones I drew was of Lara croft, I remember my dad being seemingly proud of me after he found them, then I started to notice the other sexy jiggly parts, I had fantasies of being smothered in breasts, bellies, thighs and buttocks, I can't remember if he found those pictures I think my brother might have shown them to him, anyway when eventually we did get the internet I would sneak down to the computer at night and eventually I got caught, I remember my Dad being very disappointed. I thought he was mad because I wasn't looking at conventional porn, I told him about this years later but he didn't remember. 
I knew it wasn't cool to like fat women at school but some girls were the exception (usually the ones with the most developed breasts)
I was always scared about "coming out" to my friends, they weren't very fatphobic but every now and then there would be a joke at the expense of a fat person, and I would bite my tongue or pretend not to hear.
I was scared if I dated a fat girl then I would loose my precious friends, it was silly but I never felt comfortable speaking about it with anyone until I was about 18-19.
All my friends were supportive, they knew pretty much anyway.

Now I think my fat attraction might have come from my own body shame, being fat and feminine was everything I was bullied about or told not to be, I think this shame became associated with the pleasure I felt at touching myself and then the shame of release, I think wanted to be with someone I wasn't allowed to be myself, they would be the yin to my yang.
Now I'm engaged to my beautiful fat fiancé and I love her body, mind and spirit more than I dreamed I ever could, it is she who is helping me discover this side of myself that I'd been so scared of, I am a long way from being whole again but I think it's going to be a fun journey. 

Now my fat attraction is just part of my daily life, at one point it was my whole identity when I was a very desperate lonely man who only saw fat women as potential partners and everyone else as potential friends or rivals. I was so scared of loosing an opportunity for love and lust I shut down or got verbal diarrhea when I was gifted the chance to speak to a lovely larger lady. Now I still see sexy women but that's almost the same as seeing what colour hair they have, I think they are objectively beautiful. Now I'm closer to seeing the beauty in everyone, my favourite thing is to get someone to talk about the subject that sets their eyes on fire, what their real passion is.

sorry for the long post I had a lot to say


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 27, 2018)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> sorry for the long post, I'm currently waiting another 8-10 weeks to start cbt so I fear I must subject you to my inner meanderings:
> 
> Until recently I thought my fat attraction grew from a boob fetish, when I was young before we had internet I used to draw my own porn material, I think one of the first ones I drew was of Lara croft, I remember my dad being seemingly proud of me after he found them, then I started to notice the other sexy jiggly parts, I had fantasies of being smothered in breasts, bellies, thighs and buttocks, I can't remember if he found those pictures I think my brother might have shown them to him, anyway when eventually we did get the internet I would sneak down to the computer at night and eventually I got caught, I remember my Dad being very disappointed. I thought he was mad because I wasn't looking at conventional porn, I told him about this years later but he didn't remember.
> I knew it wasn't cool to like fat women at school but some girls were the exception (usually the ones with the most developed breasts)
> ...




Don't worry, friend!!! I will read it later. I thank you for your post!!!


----------



## extra_m13 (Aug 1, 2018)

my fat attraction... is just a preference. as some people prefer blonds or brunettes, blue or brown eyes, pears or apples, i prefer fat woman. i don't think there is much more to say at this point


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 1, 2018)

extra_m13 said:


> my fat attraction... is just a preference. as some people prefer blonds or brunettes, blue or brown eyes, pears or apples, i prefer fat woman. i don't think there is much more to say at this point


That's the spirit of what I'm trying to tell. Thank you for your opinion!!!


----------



## GregJ1 (Aug 8, 2018)

I have always preferred fat ladies to thin. As far back as I can remember. Just how I am wired. Not a fetish. A preference. No difference in that preference than if I preferred thin women


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 9, 2018)

GregJ1 said:


> I have always preferred fat ladies to thin. As far back as I can remember. Just how I am wired. Not a fetish. A preference. No difference in that preference than if I preferred thin women


Just like I realized long time ago!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 9, 2018)

TwoSwords said:


> My Fat Attraction actually doesn't come from any of the above!!!
> 
> My Fat Attraction comes partly from fatter people being nicer to look at!!!
> 
> ...


I think we have similar FA stories!!!


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 8, 2018)

My fat attraction is something I like about myself.

My fat attraction is hardwired into my brain -- almost like stark food preferences / aversions, learning aptitudes / difficulties, natural partiality / aversion to certain personality types.

It isn't really subject to change.

By all means, call it a fetish. I don’t personally care what you label it, as long as the nature of it is understood and graciously accepted.

This isn't the case for all FAs, but my fat attraction is exclusive.

It spans over a range from "kind of chubby" to "pretty big." The strength of this attraction depends on my love of the whole person and not just on the extent of their fatness.

My fat attraction will never be allowed to win out at the total expense of someone's health.

I enjoy being lovingly teased about my fat attraction by friends who are genuinely cool with it.

I know of several people outside of communities like Dims who share this attraction. They're just not generally as open about it.

To me, fat is comforting, exhilarating, meditative and hot -- at different times or all at once.

My fat attraction is fun, subversive and life-affirming.

My fat attraction is as romantic in nature as it is sexual.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 8, 2018)

ODFFA said:


> My fat attraction is hardwired into my brain -- almost like stark food preferences / aversions, learning aptitudes / difficulties, natural partiality / aversion to certain personality types.
> 
> It isn't really subject to change.
> 
> ...


I strongly agree with you in all those points, specially in the one related with health!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 8, 2018)

ODFFA said:


> I know of several people outside of communities like Dims who share this attraction. They're just not generally as open about it.


I understand them. We live in a judgemental society that tries to make us think that attraction to fat people is something insane. And it is time for us to speak out to make a change on that!!!


----------



## TwoSwords (Oct 9, 2018)

ODFFA said:


> My fat attraction is something I like about myself.
> 
> My fat attraction is hardwired into my brain -- almost like stark food preferences / aversions, learning aptitudes / difficulties, natural partiality / aversion to certain personality types.
> 
> ...



This is very close to my own views, with the following clarifications/differences...

#4 - I do feel unpleasant when people use words to mean something they don't mean, no matter what the context.
#6 - My range is a bit bigger than this.
#9 - I don't know anyone like this outside of the internet.
#12 - To me, it's more purely aesthetic than romantic or sexual.

Aside from that, 100% agreement.


----------



## landshark (Oct 10, 2018)

TwoSwords said:


> #4 - I do feel unpleasant when people use words to mean something they don't mean, no matter what the context.



I agree. I don’t have a problem with fetishes and I do think for some a fat attraction can be considered a fetish. But grouping all who prefer fat partners as having a fetish is patently wrong because it is legitimately a natural attraction and preference for many of us.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 10, 2018)

happily_married said:


> I agree. I don’t have a problem with fetishes and I do think for some a fat attraction can be considered a fetish. But grouping all who prefer fat partners as having a fetish is patently wrong because it is legitimately a natural attraction and preference for many of us.


You're 100% right, @happily_married. That is what I'm trying to tell with this. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 12, 2018)

Been pondering posting in this thread for a while, so here it goes! I'll answer in the format of the original post.

My Fat Attraction doesn't come from a problem from my childhood that I am aware of.

My Fat Attraction partially came from my own fatness.

My Fat Attraction doesn't come from my own self-loathing.

My Fat Attraction doesn't come from my own self-esteem.

My Fat Attraction doesn't come from an experience of rejection. I believe it comes from experience of acceptance experimenting in trying new things.

My Fat Attraction might have started as a fetish in the beginning, but has evolved over the years into a full-blown preference.

My Fat Attraction doesn't come from an abusive attitude.

My Fat Attraction doesn't come from a want to take advantage of anyone.

My Fat Attraction came later in life and I totally embrace it! My only regret is that I didn't discover it sooner!


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 12, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Been pondering posting in this thread for a while, so here it goes! I'll answer in the format of the original post.
> 
> My Fat Attraction doesn't come from a problem from my childhood that I am aware of.
> 
> ...



Amy Jo, just wanted to say that I thought all of your comments were well stated and thoughtful. They also just seem so nice!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 12, 2018)

SSBHM said:


> Amy Jo, just wanted to say that I thought all of your comments were well stated and thoughtful. They also just seem so nice!


Thank you so much! It feels good to be able to put my feelings out there in a place where I know they will be understood and appreciated, by most at least


----------



## LifelongFA (Oct 12, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Thank you so much! It feels good to be able to put my feelings out there in a place where I know they will be understood and appreciated, by most at least



Very well said!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 13, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Been pondering posting in this thread for a while, so here it goes! I'll answer in the format of the original post.
> 
> My Fat Attraction doesn't come from a problem from my childhood that I am aware of.
> 
> ...



I mostly agree with you @AmyJo1976. Sorry for the so very late reply!!!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 14, 2020)

My fat attraction doesn't come from anywhere. It's always been part of me. I always thought that fat people were so wonderful, even when I was a child. When people asked me, "What do you want to be, when you grow up?" I always wanted to answer, "A fat man." I was to scared to say that; so I would tell them something more conventional such as a doctor or a translator. When I grew up, I thought that fat guys with big bellies were the most attractive. I dated nothing but fat guys. I thought they looked so beautiful and cute and cuddly, and feeling a big fat belly pressed against me made me feel utterly ecstatic. I only dated a thin guy once and it was a disaster, because he didn't have the right body parts to satisfy me. Because I thought that fat guys were so beautiful, I decided to get fat, so that I could be one of the beautiful people. Where did this attraction to fat guys come from? I have no idea. It just is, always was and always will be *me*.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 14, 2020)

Shotha said:


> My fat attraction doesn't come from anywhere. It's always been part of me. I always thought that fat people were so wonderful, even when I was a child. When people asked me, "What do you want to be, when you grow up?" I always wanted to answer, "A fat man." I was to scared to say that; so I would tell them something more conventional such as a doctor or a translator. When I grew up, I thought that fat guys with big bellies were the most attractive. I dated nothing but fat guys. I thought they looked so beautiful and cute and cuddly, and feeling a big fat belly pressed against me made me feel utterly ecstatic. I only dated a thin guy once and it was a disaster, because he didn't have the right body parts to satisfy me. Because I thought that fat guys were so beautiful, I decided to get fat, so that I could be one of the beautiful people. Where did this attraction to fat guys come from? I have no idea. It just is, always was and always will be *me*.


Very realistic way of thinking, thanks a lot, @Shotha !


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 15, 2020)

I was born being attracted to fat people too, Shotha. Even as a little kid, whenever I played pretend games with people, I'd always want to be a fat version of whatever I was. I always felt like when I was skinny, I was wearing a suit or a mask, pretending to be somebody or something that I'm not. 

Much happier and more relaxed now I understand all that.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 15, 2020)

loopytheone said:


> I always felt like when I was skinny, I was wearing a suit or a mask, pretending to be somebody or something that I'm not.



I felt something similar. Even when I was thin, I identified as fat. I was fat on the inside. It was like being in the wrong body. I wouldn't say that it was dysphoria. It was like the feeling that people get about how they should have been a certain figure out of history or a certain animal. I always knew that one day I would do something to fix this mismatch between body and soul. I have a lot of friends, who are trans, and I often joke with them that I'm "transitioning into a polar bear." They don't find this offensive, because it really makes sense to them. "Polar bear" is a term used in the gay community to refer to fat, older men, who are going grey or white.


----------



## Reddi (Jan 16, 2020)

My fat attraction is more like I don’t find thin women sexually attractive at all. I used to be “in the closet”, but now I can be myself, I find larger (ss) women to be super sexy.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 17, 2020)

Reddi said:


> My fat attraction is more like I don’t find thin women sexually attractive at all. I used to be “in the closet”, but now I can be myself, I find larger (ss) women to be super sexy.


I didn't find a true attraction on thin women too, @Reddi! Even on the ladies who made Playboy Magazine's covers and centerfolds. I used to be a closet FA years ago and I suffered it a lot!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 17, 2020)

loopytheone said:


> I was born being attracted to fat people too, Shotha. Even as a little kid, whenever I played pretend games with people, I'd always want to be a fat version of whatever I was. I always felt like when I was skinny, I was wearing a suit or a mask, pretending to be somebody or something that I'm not.
> 
> Much happier and more relaxed now I understand all that.


Nice story, thank you for sharing it with us, @loopytheone !


----------



## lostinadaydream (Jan 18, 2020)

My fat attraction comes from the fact that I'm a big guy and I love big girls. I could not be happy with a girl smaller and tinyer than me. I need much to feel, to cuddle, to enjoy. Loads and loads of fat, much much woman. Huge (a)mounts of squishy, soft fat to get excited.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 18, 2020)

lostinadaydream said:


> My fat attraction comes from the fact that I'm a big guy and I love big girls. I could not be happy with a girl smaller and tinyer than me. I need much to feel, to cuddle, to enjoy. Loads and loads of fat, much much woman. Huge (a)mounts of squishy, soft fat to get excited.


Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts, @lostinadaydream ! I'm a 5'7" and 350lbs SSBHM who likes SSBBWs who are from 5'11 to 6'4 tall and a weight of 350 to 450lbs. with the biggest arms I could find for the biggest and strongest of the hugs!!!

Glad to find more men with my same mind!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 18, 2020)

On this special day:

Today (January 18th), I just want to thank you from the deepest of my heart. On this day, someone very special to me was born in 1974. Someone who was a platonic love to me.

We met in college. Just a year after my first and only relationship, a girlfriend. 

I don't want to tell anyone much about that relationship save it only lasted for a few months, we broke for several differences about our religious beliefs and against our will and it left me with strong feelings of guilt.

And now back to that special someone: We met after a Political Science class we took together. I was very outspoken at that class. Some of my classmates even considered me for a position at Puerto Rico's Senate or a House of Representatives.

To my then new friend and for the rest of the class, I looked self confident although my inner emotional problems with my own fatness, my self image, my interest in fat women, and my failures at finding love itself.

We were both best friends and later penpals after we left college. She was very financial successful at the extent she was able to buy a house on her own at the age of 30. She have an angel for getting into high places. Something this "fat demon" who is writing to you right now was not even the the fact she studied psychology and me business administration.

In 2004, after a long time without knowing about her, I received a Christmas card from her telling me she found someone and married to him. I didn't realize how much I love her until was too late. It was the first time my mother saw me crying for the love of a woman.

I just wanted to know nothing about love for a very long time. Two years for being more precise. 

For me, love was a feeling that make people to suffer. Just the same way I thought of it in my senior high school years.

In 2006, my grandmother passed away. For me, she was a kind of fat activist. She always tried to repair my self esteem. She always told me to dress better to find a girlfriend. I used to wear in a very trashy fashion then.

I still feel repented of ignoring her wisdom. I threw some of my best years of my life to a waste basket.

In the period between 2004 and 2006, I was devoted to comic book magazines. I collected a lot of them, specially the ones from Green Lantern. So I then entered the Internet that year with my first email account just to make a fellowship with some CBM aficionados right there. My main interest was to become a professional CBM writer.

My second purpose is to learn how to draw CBM style just to forget my attraction to fat women. I tried to learn how to draw sexy thin women from tutorials made by pro artists like the late Michael Turner. (Aspen Comics' Fathom) and Ed Bennes.

Then I bought lots of magazines like Maxim, FHM, and American Curves. The later interested me more because all the models there are in the bodybuilding business and some of them has a heavy body frame.

When I get started to drawing, something happened to me. No matter how much harder I tried to draw thin women as sexy, my hands just betrayed me. I finished my practice drawing them more fleshy or making them an appearance like they have big bones.

Then I realized that I can't have a sincere desire to find beautifulness without fat itself. Perhaps when I get married I will find it if she have to lose weight for health reasons but not before.

Then I went myself on a quest for finding groups and organizations that support people with my same point of view.

Since the 90s, I learned from an adult magazine about the late Debra Perkins (aka Teighlor). Then the World's Fattest Model. I never had seen a person so big as her. I felt (and still feel) a fascination about her then 595 pounds. My interest shifted from then my preference for busty and big hip ladies to the super sized ones.

That decade was a full bloom for the FA movement in the US main land but not for its territories like PR. For us the only thing we found is a few plus sized beauty contests but not more spaces for solidarity specially for dealing with issues related with discrimination, health and wellness, and of course, fat admiration and dating.

To make this story a bit shorter, after long, sometimes frustrating trials, and a couple of sad loses, I have found a place I may consider a second home, the forums of Dimensions Magazine.

I used to have problems with drinking. In 1998, I quit from alcoholic drinks. A very hard process. Before that year, if I had felt the way I feel right now, I am surely was stuck in a bar drinking even my own tears mixed with white rum and a lot of beers. Trying to be myself as a clown. Thank God it was not the case.

Later I will explain the items of My Fat Attraction!!! But now, if you took some of your precious time to read all of my most personal stuff. I have to be very grateful to you. And if you understand what I feel, much more thanks to you!!!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 18, 2020)

@Colonial Warrior, thank you so much for sharing your very moving story. Life experiences like yours are why I think that this is one of the most important threads that I have ever seen on Dimensions Magazine. I hope that the discussion on this thread will continue for a long time.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 19, 2020)

T


Shotha said:


> @Colonial Warrior, thank you so much for sharing your very moving story. Life experiences like yours are why I think that this is one of the most important threads that I have ever seen on Dimensions Magazine. I hope that the discussion on this thread will continue for a long time.


Thank you for your words of kindness, @Shotha ! And also, thanks for understanding what I feel!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 15, 2021)

I have been skinny, fat skinny fat. My attraction to fat on a person has never been sexual to me but about the softness and weight. I enjoy the weight on top of me.

As a child I used to look at ball bellies as something I wanted to be pressed into me. As I grew older I wanted them to be crushed into me by standing between uprights that gave room for our rib cages and hip structure to pit in and the bellies had to try occupying the same space. I wanted their belly to displace mine.

Being laid on so the chest and hips are under serious weight is always been a desire. I have laid under 208 kilograms but he wanted a blow job after ten minutes and left. 174 kilograms for 7 hours but her kept wanting and having sex through out the night.

164 kilogram woman who had children to pick up from school after 6 hours on top of me. And her 155 kilograms sister laid on top of her for 1.5 hours. My ribs tingled for a day after that.

I will have sex with an obese person but not insistent on it. But I want their weight on top of me for long periods.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 15, 2021)

Both Shotha and Colonial Warrior, I would like them to double team me.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 15, 2021)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Both Shotha and Colonial Warrior, I would like them to double team me.



Come on, NZ Mountain Man, Colonial Warrior and I aren't quite that fat that our bellies can meet in the middle of t he Pacific Ocean.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 15, 2021)

We have wait until this stupid covid plague is sorted but all Island lads have access to New Zealand You have a magnificent ball belly but you are only 100 kgs where i want to bet the 300 kgs I had in a stack in the past.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 15, 2021)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> We have wait until this stupid covid plague is sorted but all Island lads have access to New Zealand You have a magnificent ball belly but you are only 100 kgs where i want to bet the 300 kgs I had in a stack in the past.



If you're talking to me, I'm way over 100 kg. You need to use the "reply" option to reply to a specific person.


----------



## cupcakeyoukillme (Feb 16, 2021)

TwoSwords said:


> My Fat Attraction actually doesn't come from any of the above!!!
> 
> My Fat Attraction comes partly from fatter people being nicer to look at!!!
> 
> ...



I feel exactly the same way. I was always attracted to bigger men and women even when I was average size. However I look for personality above all else. I don't care how attractive the package is if the inside is ugly.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 16, 2021)

I've never questioned my fat attraction. It's just part of my wiring, and I think it's always been there. As a child I gravitated towards the biggest people in social settings, although I'm not sure if that was because of a "common bond" or they made me feel secure.

I am aware that big/fat men engender that same feeling of security for me, although I don't wish to question the why of that.

I like all manner of men, and some more than others will trigger my radar, but for me it's more than his size. It's everything else combined that make the whole package.

For me, it's not a fetish, it's a need.


----------



## jello4me (Feb 24, 2021)

My fat attraction comes from a teenage female (16 yrs) cousin who came to live with us when I was 12. she was heavy with a belly roll over her bikini. Fat and always eating. Very loose with boys. Since then I have been a soft belly man. Been fattening my girlfriend and wife for 30 yrs.


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 2, 2021)

I could rationalise my fat admiration but at the end of the day, the answer is „I don‘t know“ why I love fat women. When my GF and later wife first met, she was just a bit chubby (155 lbs). I didn’t know back then that I was or would become a fat admirer. She didn‘t want to get fat anyway but got fatter pretty fast right from the beginning of our relationship. After less than 6 months, she had a significant double belly. I was absolutely thrilled by it! Over the course of 10 years, she gained 130 lbs. I love my wife as a person and because she‘s fat and because of her fat distribution: Her double belly in conjunction with her small breasts (smaller than any of her belly rolls) is just awesome and the absolute highlight, but not at the expense of the other body parts. It‘s not only about fat, but also about the right proportions - the right quantity at the right place. I consider myself lucky.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Apr 21, 2021)

yea, I guess I am just built this way of living classy heavier women as well as them gaining weight. Also, as time has gone on I like more and more weight on women.

As for the weight gain fetish as time has gone on I have even been extremely turned on by myself gaining a big gut and think that mutual gaining is the actual ideal for me in a relationship.


----------

